# Scariest Movie of All Time?



## Chocochip (Aug 8, 2008)

Which is it? Not for its time period or anything like that.I just feel the need for a scary movie so which one do you think will give me a good nightmare?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, "Jaws" always did it for me.

"Black Christmas" is pretty scary. The 1978 version of "Invasion of the Bodysnatchers" is kind of scary. "Night of the Living Dead" was kind of scary.


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 8, 2008)

Any movie with a demonic aura scares me. Movies such as The Exorsist, Children of the Corn, The Exorcism of Emily Rose etc. Basically any movie pertaining to Satan/Demons.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, watch "Gates of Hell Part II" then.........It would be amusing to see if it scared you.

The only thing that scared me about it was that it was made..


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't watch scary movies. :3

Children of the Corn wasn't scary, it was lulzy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I lean towards the Eastern Asian countries in terms of scary stuff.

Last good one for me was A Tale of Two Sisters, a Korean horror movie.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 9, 2008)

'Scream'.......cuz that's like the only horror movie I've seen and it was scary


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I lean towards the Eastern Asian countries in terms of scary stuff.
> 
> Last good one for me was A Tale of Two Sisters, a Korean horror movie.



I saw it with a couple friends, and instead of screaming we were yelling because the movie's story was too weird and confusing to be scared of.


Also the grudge 2, only because after I saw it I went to a friends house to play video games for the night, as I walked into the house I saw a hand come out of the closet and the lights went out(was his cousins were playing a trick on us).


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

I was raised on horror movies, so none of them really scare me. 

But I was little when my mom made me watch _House of 1,000 Corpses_, and I almost cried.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

Small Soldiers. 

It's the only movie that gave me nightmares.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2008)

Was that the one with those toys?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 9, 2008)

I never was literally scared but there's some films that have you in tension like The omen or The exorcist.


----------



## 6pathsofpein (Aug 9, 2008)

*my scariest movies*

Not for sheer terror, but The Shining made me wet my pants when i saw it, though i was seven years old, it's still good, though the exorcist really freaked the living shit out of me .


----------



## raxor (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not really inte scary movies as most of them are retarded or somehow stupid or ugly.

However... when I saw the exorcist, I wasn't really scared as in jumping out of the sofa. But it really gave me the chills, it felt real somehow.


----------



## Jackal (Aug 9, 2008)

Step up 2 is pretty horrific


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Jackal said:


> Step up 2 is pretty horrific





I should put that in my sig.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 9, 2008)

zombie movies just because zombies are real


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

I get nightmare of any horror movies  piiiiiiv!


----------



## Vangelis (Aug 9, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, watch "Gates of Hell Part II" then.........It would be amusing to see if it scared you.
> 
> The only thing that scared me about it was that it was made..



I read the reviews on Amazon and im sure such a movie wouldnt scare me (if I comprehended the reviews correctly). 

Great acting, along with a dark plot that is convincingly correlated with actual reality is what a movie needs to scare me (because of the 'it could happen to you' feel). Gates of Hell part 2 just sounds like a movie with mindless gore, bad acting, and some above average special effects which is cool for basic entertainment alone. I may be wrong though --I havent even seen the first one.

Im a movie collecter who buys DVD's even if it has a poor review so imma check it out on amazon to see for myself. Hope the movie isnt a total piece of garbage.


----------



## Felt (Aug 9, 2008)

I watched "The Others" once at the cinema, and it was really scary.  But then I watched it again more recently and it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

no horror has scared me yet


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 10, 2008)

Demonic/Undead/Haunted/Zombie movies never did it for me.  But if you had a movie that was just a guy trapped in a tunnel somewhere for an hour and a half that would scare the bajesus out of me.  

I'm way more scared at movies where everything that happens could easily happen to you.  There needs to be a sense of realism for me.  I suppose if you believe in vampires or demons or what have you movies like the exorcist will be more frightening than if you don't think demons exist.

I get more scared during a good thriller/action/mystery that could be plausible like Hannibal.  People are far more scary than anything we can dream up.

Point: To Each his own.  What are you afraid of?  That'll greatly affect what the "scariest" movie is for you.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Was that the one with those toys?



Yea, I had nightmares all night.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 10, 2008)

When I was 7-8, The Exorcist scared the living shit out of me

recently, I remeber being disgusted watching silent hill and thats about it.



> I'm way more scared at movies where everything that happens could easily happen to you. There needs to be a sense of realism for me. I suppose if you believe in vampires or demons or what have you movies like the exorcist will be more frightening than if you don't think demons exist.



Did you watch "The Descent"?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> Im a movie collecter who buys DVD's even if it has a poor review so imma check it out on amazon to see for myself. Hope the movie isnt a total piece of garbage.



You got a dvdspot profile or something, cause I'd wanna see your collection?

As for the topic, I do think The Thing is the best horror film ever...but I'm not the biggest fan of the genre.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 11, 2008)

The Exorcist - like everybody else who mentioned it so far, I decided to partake at an early age as well.  That was a mistake.  The second or third in the series had a part where someone was crawling on the ceiling - that was freaky.


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 11, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> Did you watch "The Descent"?



Oh yes.  And it wasn't so much the creatures so much as being trapped underground.  Well the creatures and noises didn't help, but I hate feeling trapped, it makes me panicky.

Also I'm much more scared in movies where you don't see the monster or whatever.  Ex: The Original Fog.  Scary right up until you see the ghosts.  Cloverfield when you just catch glimpses of what's going on.  The Mist until you actually see one of the bugs.  If I'm supposed to come up with my imagination what's terrifying to me it's way more effective than somebody else's interpretation of "horror."


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Descent was pretty freaky. It was good, though.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 11, 2008)

Jacob's Ladder is by far the scariest movie. and I used to be one of those horror movie nerds so I have seen pretty much everything. So horror movies started to get less and less scary, but then when I saw Jacob's Ladder god damn it made me jump and was just scary through the whole movie you never knew what was gonna happen.


----------



## zaphood (Aug 11, 2008)

Event Horizon....

nuf said.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't really like scary movies but The Blair Witch Project and The Exorcist scared the shit out of me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

The Grudge was kind of semi-scary for me since right after (and I meant exactly when it ended) I was done watching it, my phone rang.  I expected that bitch to climb out my muthafuckin' TV and eat my dick off!


----------



## Andrei Ulmeyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Cloverfield's pretty scary in a way.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Grudge was kind of semi-scary for me since right after (and I meant exactly when it ended) I was done watching it, my phone rang.  I expected that bitch to climb out my muthafuckin' TV and eat my dick off!



hehe, when I was watching the Japanese grudge on TV it was pretty late and my mom went out so I was alone. I was watching it from my bed, and my TV is like, on top of my closet, and from my bed you cant see the bottom of the closet. So yeah I was watching, pretty scary and stuff, and suddenly my closet door started to open X"D Like really slowly and shit. I thought I got a heartattack but afterwards I saw my cat who was trying to get in the closet xD haha

omg that was so scary. XD


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> As for the topic, I do think The Thing is the best horror film ever...but I'm not the biggest fan of the genre.



 the thing is funny, i laughed my ass off when the dudes head fell off and became a spider.


when i was real young the dark crystal scared the shit out of me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> hehe, when I was watching the Japanese grudge on TV it was pretty late and my mom went out so I was alone. I was watching it from my bed, and my TV is like, on top of my closet, and from my bed you cant see the bottom of the closet. So yeah I was watching, pretty scary and stuff, and suddenly my closet door started to open X"D Like really slowly and shit. I thought I got a heartattack but afterwards I saw my cat who was trying to get in the closet xD haha
> 
> omg that was so scary. XD


Thank your lucky stars your phone didn't ring. Otherwise, that heartattack you avoided would have been real! :amazed


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> the thing is funny, i laughed my ass off when the dudes head fell off and became a spider.



You're dead to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2008)

I loved the Thing.

Everyone tends to think that the blood testing is the best part there....oddly, the scene that unnerved me the most was when Kurt Russel see's the lights in his room on, and then states he wasn't the one that did that. I dont know why the scenes creeps me out so much, but it does.

Kind of like the fact I was sort of scared when Richard Dreyfuss says "No, there's something else out there" in "Jaws" when they're searching for the shark at night in that really expensive looking boat.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

The Thing was great 

That's all I'm gonna say


----------



## King (Aug 12, 2008)

The Exorcist, possibly.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 12, 2008)

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory.
Still freaks me out...


----------



## Chouji Jin (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say The Exorcist! OMG that movie gave me serious nightmares when i was a little bit younger..


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 12, 2008)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory.
> Still freaks me out...



the one with the ghost we called johnny depp
or the original?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 12, 2008)

The original.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 12, 2008)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory.
> Still freaks me out...



yea that dude who played Willy Wonka what was his name he freaked me out as well..


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 13, 2008)

any of you see Audition?

too afraid to describe.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

There is this pinoccho horro that kind of creeps me out.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Aug 13, 2008)

i thought the eye was scary


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw Audition....I try to watch everything from Takashi Miike...Still, I'd say Imprint was better than Audition.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 13, 2008)

When I was about 5 Nightmare on Elm Street and Puppetmaster gave me nightmares.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 13, 2008)

Evil Dead.


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 14, 2008)

The scariest movie for me was The Descent. I will never explore a cave. Ever. >__0

I tend to steer away from scary movies, though, because I hate being scared. I DEFINITELY steer away from demonic movies such as The Exorcist, because I believe that shit is real. And real shit that's scary = even more scary.


----------



## Table (Aug 14, 2008)

The Grudge D:


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 14, 2008)

Teletubbies


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 17, 2008)

To me, it was original japanese version of  "The Ring".


----------



## ecelipse (Aug 18, 2008)

there are a lot of very scary movie especially the movies made by japan and thailand.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 18, 2008)

28 Days Later scared me, not in a jump out of your seat scary way, more of a sink back into your chair to get a bit further away from the screen scary. It's just that atmosphere of dread.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 18, 2008)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 18, 2008)

Have to agree on Nightmare on Elms Street 1.

As for which one i would add, Pet Sematary.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought the original Omen had some freaky bits.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Batman and Robin.


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 22, 2008)

All time scariest for me is "The Exorcist". Just saw [Rec] and that was a pretty darn good horror movie!


----------



## Chee (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't care much for scary movies cause they simply don't scare me.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Scary movie 3.

I was afraid of Pamela's enormous tits falling off


----------



## THE FEMALE FAP (Apr 4, 2009)

HMM.
Actually I don't get scared easily.

:ho But if i have to choose, I'd say The Shining. I mean, who cares about Jack Nicholson goin' loco? Those twins and the blood flood gave me DA CHILLZ


----------



## Raviene (Apr 4, 2009)

i love horror movies...in fact i intentionally watch them late at night when everyone is asleep 

i don't get scared easily but i hate being scared however just the thought of being scared gives me some kind of a high (yeah i know ...my parents may have dropped me head first when i was younger ) 

i think most of us are in agreement that "The Exorcist" gave us some unforgettable memories...ahhh those were the days 

The Ring was decent...gave me goosebumps because my phone DID ring when i was watching the movie only to find out it was just my gi...(nevermind that's another story )


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

DBE, it caused more nightmares and repressed memories than any movie I had seen. Plus it was the one I dreaded seeing the most out of fear.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

you know, I rewatched "Friday the 13th" recently(the original) and I was surprised at how scary it was.

Notice how the scariest movies tend to focus on things you don't see.....in contrast to most horror flicks that focus on undead killers chopping through disposable teens?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 4, 2009)

scariest ?

care bears the movie


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 4, 2009)

"It" when I was five years old.


----------



## THE FEMALE FAP (Apr 5, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> scariest ?
> 
> care bears the movie



:ho LOL. LOOOOL.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 5, 2009)

i heard the haunting in conneticut movie was scary.


----------



## ez (Apr 5, 2009)

horror movies don't really do anything for me and i've seen a number of titles listed here

they're more often than not pretty funny


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

*What Is The Scariest Movie You Have Ever Seen?*

for me it's "The Ring" hands down. Couldn't sleep for 2 straight nights. 

The 2nd one was a joke. v_v


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2009)

This has been done before. But I'd say the movies can come the closest to downright scaring me are (in no real order)

1) The Thing
2) Friday the 13th(original)
3) Tale of Two Sisters
4) The Ring
5) Jaws


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 25, 2009)

The Ring scared me pretty bad as well. I was pretty young when I first saw it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

oops if this thread has been done before, i hope a mod merges both threads. plz. :>


----------



## I (May 25, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs

I wont lie, Hannibal Lecter scared the shit out of me because he was able to take down to guards, and one of them was butchered.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2009)

I said:


> Silence of the Lambs
> 
> I wont lie, Hannibal Lecter scared the shit out of me because he was able to take down to guards, and one of them was butchered.



why hello clarice I get creeped out by just looking at him. 

I also say saw 5 the gore was too much (I'm a fan of horror movies, I seen many of them .but saw 5 was the first to make me sick to my stomach i needed to lay down after watching it)


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2009)

Scary Movie


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

I rarely get scared, I jumped out of my seat for both Spiderman and The Dark Knight but those aren't horror. So yea, horror doesn't do its job for me.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

Men in Black.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2009)

I watched see no evil when there was no one in the house. It was late, I was tired and it was dark. Nearly shat my couch. I was hearing shit for a while.


----------



## Sine (May 25, 2009)

Halloween (original)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 25, 2009)

I Would Say Borat.


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> why hello clarice I get creeped out by just looking at him.
> 
> I also say saw 5 the gore was too much (I'm a fan of horror movies, I seen many of them .but saw 5 was the first to make me sick to my stomach i needed to lay down after watching it)



Haven't seen 5 yet, but was the gore worse than it was in the other movies?



Rukia said:


> Men in Black.



Lol wut?


-----

I admit that The Ring did scare me when I first saw it all those years ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

The goriest saw movie would be either 4 or 5. 

The other 3 had their moments, but usually left to the imagination. Still, never thought I'd see "See No Evil" and "Saw 5" as anyones scariest movie ever.....


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2009)

Yes, I do agree.  The "Saw" movies were just gore porn with a twist at the end, but they were never really scary.


----------



## Renreg (May 26, 2009)

I hated the Descent. We had to analyse it for film studies and I spent most of my time hiding.
It was just so creepy and nasty


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2009)

Renreg said:


> I hated the Descent. We had to analyse it for film studies and I spent most of my time hiding.
> It was just so creepy and nasty



Now when you say "The Descent" do you mean the movie about the girls entering the cave with monsters, or the other one about the girl getting raped?


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2009)

I said:


> Silence of the Lambs
> 
> I wont lie, Hannibal Lecter scared the shit out of me because he was able to take down to guards, and one of them was butchered.





~Gesy~ said:


> why hello clarice I get creeped out by just looking at him.



Hannibal Lecter has never, ever scared me. Even when I was little he never did (though granted I only saw bits of it and I did'nt know he ate people). 

I actually find him pretty funny, in a Dalek/ Joker kind of way.

I don't think any film has ever scared me, though _Ghostbusters_ comes to mind, one and two- what kind of family comedy has three men trapped in a tunnel surrounded by impaled heads?! I don't think a truly scary film can be just a horror film, since that means your expecting it. 

I saw a documentry on _Halloween_ when I was about 12 or 13, which was the first time I saw Michael Myers. _That_ scared the hell out of me and for weeks afterwards I kept the light outside my room on and thought Myers might come into the room and murder me. 

I had a similar idea about Freddy Krueger when I learnt about him, and I don't think I even saw so much as a clip. But I was even younger then, maybe even around 4. And _The Shining_, to a lesser extent, and maybe a couple of other films.

But I've never really found any film that scary. When I was younger it was the idea of these monsters that frightened me more than the films, which I at best saw a clip or a few minutes of. I've never seen a film that really shook me up that much. At worst they have some scary or creepy moments.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 26, 2009)

The Exorcist was always the scariest movie I have ever seen. My favorite horror movie is seven tho.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2009)

Terminator.  He was already an unstoppable killing machine, then when I thought they finally found a way to blow him to hell he stood up and kept on coming.  I could imagine myself cowering in the police station as he killed everyone trying to get to me.


----------



## Yoona (May 26, 2009)

When I was younger the Ring had me spooked.


----------



## ben (May 26, 2009)

the ten commandments.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 26, 2009)

Das Boot

seriously


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 28, 2009)

Yes, looks like The Ring is winning. 

Movie was no joke people, had my little brother literally shaking as he tried to go to sleep, felt sorry for the poor fella.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

Alien.

Bloody facehuggers...

*is arachnophobic*

edit - oh, and Arachnophobia scared me as a kid too


----------



## Renreg (May 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Now when you say "The Descent" do you mean the movie about the girls entering the cave with monsters, or the other one about the girl getting raped?



The one where the girls go in the caves.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

Renreg said:


> The one where the girls go in the caves.


The Descent?

That did look like it would be pretty damn scary, but I never got around to seeing it


----------



## Renreg (May 28, 2009)

Para said:


> The Descent?
> 
> That did look like it would be pretty damn scary, but I never got around to seeing it



Yeah, it terrified me.
But we had to keep watching it again and again in Film Studies


----------



## JustPimpin (May 28, 2009)

This movie called Dolls 

I will never ever be the same after seeing that movie. Whenever I see a porcelain doll I freak out  lol


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2009)

The Ring (Not American one)

Oh man, it certainly fucked me up with the ending. For few days, I keep staring at my TV hoping it didn't suddenly turn on!


----------



## Darc (May 28, 2009)

_Signs_ did it for me, so fucking intense with how it approached everything in a creepy manner.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

I say either any of the Saw movie, Jaws, or It, in my opinion


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Terminator.  He was already an unstoppable killing machine, then when I thought they finally found a way to blow him to hell he stood up and kept on coming.  I could imagine myself cowering in the police station as he killed everyone trying to get to me.



Yeah this one. I imagined it moving through the darkness of my house all shiny red-eyed after the movie ended.

The other movie that really scared me I don't even remember the name of anymore. It was all about the monster baby twist ending that made me shiver for real.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 30, 2009)

I'll admit terminator was pretty freaking scary when I was a kid, thing seemed unstoppable.

For me it would be aliens.


----------



## Baka Neko (May 30, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> The Exorcist was always the scariest movie I have ever seen.


Same here, though I know its not such a scary movie it is for sure the scariest for me. Lol beside the first time i watched it i was 8 years old so 1-I didnt understand what the heck was going on 2- Still it really scared me alot 
My favorite is Texas Chainsaw Massacre even though its not scary at all.


----------



## Seany (May 30, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Not the scariest, but...Jack Frost, Thinner, Candyman, Rumplestilskin, Leprechaun, Wishmaster, American Werewolf in Paris, Village of the Damned, Tales from the Crypt, Creepshow, Puppet Master, Lord of Illusions.  I loved the corny horror films in the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

Martyrs (2008)



It's not exactly the scariest, but I think it's the movie that made me realized just how depraved I really am. It has some _really_ graphic shit, stuff that makes Saw look like PG-13.


----------



## Javs (May 31, 2009)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose embedded itself to my mind and I found myself taking 3-minute baths because I didn't want to be alone a few days after it. I also made sure to sleep before 3:00 am.


----------



## ilabpurpledan2x (Jun 6, 2009)

Saw and Wrong Turn are the scariest for me..
Saw has really brutal killings...
Wrong Turn has CANNIBALS which freaks me out...


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 6, 2009)

John Carpenter's The Thing... It is just gets me every time... I have seen the movie so many times, but it is just as scary as when I first seen it. Every other horror movie no longer has the scare factor to me after the first viewing... Not this one... The atmosphere is freaky, the music set the tone, and the creature... *shudder...* I don't care what people say, this movie is the scariest I have ever seen.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2009)

The Scariest film I've seen this year has been X-Men Origins Wolverine. i cringed at the dialogue I jumped in terror by the acting but most of all I've had nightmares of CGI Deadpool for weeks


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Scariest film I've seen this year has been X-Men Origins Wolverine. i cringed at the dialogue I jumped in terror by the acting but most of all I've had nightmares of CGI Deadpool for weeks



 Okay, you win the topic. XD


----------

